# How to get a teaching job in Cairo



## JayCT

I am a Turkish citizen, Oxford grad academic (humanities) whose wife recently found a job in Cairo at a German school in Cairo and has moved there. I have been looking for opportunities to move to Cairo as well but just can't find a proper job. The unis do not have a position for me apparently. Though, I have quite an experience in teaching English and Turkish as a foreign language, I have been working as a language teacher for some time now. 

What I'd like to ask is; how can I find a job as a language teacher in Cairo at a language school and/or how can I find students whom I can teach as a private tutor?

I am not hoping to make a great amount of money, something to keep me going, maybe something around 2000LE/month.


----------



## Lanason

Try emailing the schools

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## JayCT

well, I have e-mailed the ones I could find on the internet but there were not many of them and have not received any replies yet. Also, the term "language school" has a different meaning in Egypt, I suppose. I am not really trained to work with kids but with adults so I was thinking about a language school like Berlitz.

And I think the 'craigslist' is not very popular in Egypt as well. I have posted ads there but no one has responded.


----------



## Lanason

Who have you tried maybe we can find some more contact details for you

Sent using ExpatForum App


----------



## JayCT

Lanason said:


> Who have you tried maybe we can find some more contact details for you
> 
> Sent using ExpatForum App


I've tried a couple of ads on craigslist and the canadian school, a british school, deo, an american school and berlitz... and some more. I do not really know and remember since I have been madly sending my CV around for the last 4 months or so, hoping somehow someone would be interested or would forward my CV to somebody who'd be interested. That did not really work... 

I just don't know much about Cairo and the right channels there. I thought it would not be so difficult to find some students to tutor at least considering the fact that Egypt nowadays is not the most popular spot for foreigners, but apparently it is difficult.


----------



## txlstewart

Try TIEonline--many good schools post jobs there. No fee to school or teacher, but you must pay an annual subscription to access the site.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## JayCT

txlstewart said:


> Try TIEonline--many good schools post jobs there. No fee to school or teacher, but you must pay an annual subscription to access the site.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I shall... Thanks a lot.


----------



## Whitedesert

If my wife found a job in another country and simply moved there I think our marriage would be trouble, immediately...


----------



## JayCT

Whitedesert said:


> If my wife found a job in another country and simply moved there I think our marriage would be trouble, immediately...


not ours... If you really need an explanation; I had first found a job and moved to Greece. She is a civil servant (a primary school teacher) and could not easily leave her position in Germany. Now we are simply trying find a place we can be comfortably together.


----------



## Whitedesert

JayCT said:


> not ours... If you really need an explanation; I had first found a job and moved to Greece. She is a civil servant (a primary school teacher) and could not easily leave her position in Germany. Now we are simply trying find a place we can be comfortably together.


 Wow, complicated...Good luck


----------



## JayCT

Whitedesert said:


> Wow, complicated...Good luck


Cheers...


----------



## Milouk84

JayCT said:


> I am a Turkish citizen, Oxford grad academic (humanities) whose wife recently found a job in Cairo at a German school in Cairo and has moved there. I have been looking for opportunities to move to Cairo as well but just can't find a proper job. The unis do not have a position for me apparently. Though, I have quite an experience in teaching English and Turkish as a foreign language, I have been working as a language teacher for some time now.
> 
> What I'd like to ask is; how can I find a job as a language teacher in Cairo at a language school and/or how can I find students whom I can teach as a private tutor?
> 
> I am not hoping to make a great amount of money, something to keep me going, maybe something around 2000LE/month.


I hope this will help, this is a turkish international school in Cairo. You can try emailing them.
Home


----------



## JayCT

Milouk84 said:


> I hope this will help, this is a turkish international school in Cairo. You can try emailing them.
> Home


thank you so so much... but I know that school and that school is not really a school I could work at. It is one of those "international" schools which are run by this extremely conservative/fundamentalist minority group in Turkey whose leader resides in the USA. They would not employ a "Turk" like me to start with and I would not be able to teach in such an environment anyway.


----------



## KG1249

*Question:*

Hello, 

I'm also kind of new here and looking for work, but my problem is I'm not sure about what is normal as far as pay. With my background and qualifications I have been told that I should easily find a job in the teaching field. But my problem is the PAY! What is normal and what is not?

Thanks you in Advance,
KG


----------



## MaidenScotland

KG1249 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm also kind of new here and looking for work, but my problem is I'm not sure about what is normal as far as pay. With my background and qualifications I have been told that I should easily find a job in the teaching field. But my problem is the PAY! What is normal and what is not?
> 
> Thanks you in Advance,
> KG




Hello and welcome to the forum
Are you a qualified teacher?

Once your in Egypt is is difficult if not impossible to get an expat salary as you will be considered a local hire, Local hire salaries are higher than a local salary but nothing like a package. 
I would suggest you email schools and see what they are offering you might strike it lucky if you tell them you are here and available for a one to one interview rather than skype it just might get you a package

Maiden


----------



## KG1249

Yes, I have a degree and some years of experience as well. I'm thinking about going back to the US this summer (visit) should I wait and apply from there? This is what I was thinking because, then they might offer me more. I have a very good job back in America that is not in the teaching field, which I could work from 6 months and make what I would make here teaching in almost 2 yrs. however, I don't want to be away from the family. We have school age children. what do you think I sould do?


KG
Thank you again,


----------



## txlstewart

Do a search for threads on this--there have been a ton and I'm sure all your questions will be answered. Who knows, maybe they will contain the answers to questions you hadn't thought of yet! 

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## MaidenScotland

KG1249 said:


> Yes, I have a degree and some years of experience as well. I'm thinking about going back to the US this summer (visit) should I wait and apply from there? This is what I was thinking because, then they might offer me more. I have a very good job back in America that is not in the teaching field, which I could work from 6 months and make what I would make here teaching in almost 2 yrs. however, I don't want to be away from the family. We have school age children. what do you think I sould do?
> 
> 
> KG
> Thank you again,




I couldn't possibly tell you what I think you should do however what I would do is get my resume to all the schools without giving an Egyptian address and tell them that I will be in Cairo for for a couple of weeks from? and would be available for an interview before returning home to the states. If I had an Egyptian passport I would not mention it.. using American status only.


Maiden


----------



## KG1249

txlstewart said:


> Do a search for threads on this--there have been a ton and I'm sure all your questions will be answered. Who knows, maybe they will contain the answers to questions you hadn't thought of yet!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


I have tried to shearch the threads and I'm still not finding the answers to my original questions. "What is the low, normal, and high range of salary that a native speaker, with a degree in education, and over 7 yrs of teaching experience expect?" I'm currently living in Cairo so I guess I would be a local hire, but I'm leaving to go back to the states in two weeks. So if I don't get what I'm asking for then I may only come back to bring my wife and kids. I have had some offers from some of the international schools but (I have not committed to anything yet) I have heard that 10,000 L.E. is what most expats with similar qualifications would be offered along with housing allowance (3,000 L.E.) and Airfare for a family of 4 once a year? So, if I ask for 10,000 as a local hire is this wrong? I already have a place in Al-Rehab, a car and I'm paying for my own tickets for us to travel back to the US this summer and returning. and will they still take care of my visa if I'm a local Hire? I really need some answers ........If anyone can help. I think that really I'm saving them money by already living here and it is less risk because you can meet with me in person and everyone seems to love my demos. But I don't want to rock the boat and ask for to much, but at the same time I'm not will to take less just because I'm already here? I have deal with people like this before.:boxing:

Thank you in advance for your advice,
That's what we are here for right.


----------



## MaidenScotland

KG1249 said:


> I have tried to shearch the threads and I'm still not finding the answers to my original questions. "What is the low, normal, and high range of salary that a native speaker, with a degree in education, and over 7 yrs of teaching experience expect?" I'm currently living in Cairo so I guess I would be a local hire, but I'm leaving to go back to the states in two weeks. So if I don't get what I'm asking for then I may only come back to bring my wife and kids. I have had some offers from some of the international schools but (I have not committed to anything yet) I have heard that 10,000 L.E. is what most expats with similar qualifications would be offered along with housing allowance (3,000 L.E.) and Airfare for a family of 4 once a year? So, if I ask for 10,000 as a local hire is this wrong? I already have a place in Al-Rehab, a car and I'm paying for my own tickets for us to travel back to the US this summer and returning. and will they still take care of my visa if I'm a local Hire? I really need some answers ........If anyone can help. I think that really I'm saving them money by already living here and it is less risk because you can meet with me in person and everyone seems to love my demos. But I don't want to rock the boat and ask for to much, but at the same time I'm not will to take less just because I'm already here? I have deal with people like this before.:boxing:
> 
> Thank you in advance for your advice,
> That's what we are here for right.




I am sorry you cannot find your answer here.. perhaps we don't know?

but I am guessing you will not get anywhere near 10,000 as a local hire...


----------



## txlstewart

When I was hired, I went through a search firm. I think going to a knowledgeable, specialized source is a more efficient way of gathering information. Do a google search or go on LinkedIn and join an international schools group. Most of the people on this forum aren't teachers, so they aren't fully able to answer the multitude of questions you have. 

By doing as I suggested, you should getter a faster response to your queries.

Sent from my iPhone using ExpatForum


----------



## Malak

To be honest it depends on the school. Here are some examples. National schools tend to employ foreign teachers with a Salary of between 1000 ego to 3000 ego no visa help, or travel/ accommodation. Language schools may provide 1000 ego to 5000 ego per month and may get you a work permit, but accommodation, travel are not generally included. International schools such as British school tend to employ from abroad with the package deal of work permit, accommodation and 1 flight per year home with a salary of maybe 15000- 20000 per month. Some international schools such as Narmada American college, elite international etc... Do offer the same, but if you are resident here already do not offer flight, accommodation, but do get a work visa for you and the salary could be from 6000 to 12000 per month. What I have mentioned is from people who have worked here and there experiences so you see it can differ from person to person. And I also forgot to mention that most schools offer a discount between 20% - 50% for your own children if you have any and if they employ you from abroad sometimes your kids can go for free. also I do know some people who work as supply teachers here, and can earn maybe 3000 for 2 weeks work. Just some points to show you how all schools differ.


----------



## crewmeal

The British Council are looking for 10 summer school teachers to be based in Cairo for the summer. Minimum requirements are a BA in any subject plus 2 years experience.

Teaching Jobs in British Council


----------



## KG1249

Just an Up Date: 

I was hired and they gave me what I was asking for, and more. 

I would like to thank everyone for their help.

Thanks!


----------



## MaidenScotland

KG1249 said:


> Just an Up Date:
> 
> I was hired and they gave me what I was asking for, and more.
> 
> I would like to thank everyone for their help.
> 
> Thanks!




Nice one... and what you were asking for is more than they were paying .. I can only guess they cannot get staff to come out and now have to pay great money for staff:clap2::clap2:

wonder if we could get danger money now?


----------



## KG1249

MaidenScotland said:


> Nice one... and what you were asking for is more than they were paying .. I can only guess they cannot get staff to come out and now have to pay great money for staff:clap2::clap2:
> 
> wonder if we could get danger money now?


I'm just happy that now I will be able to stay here next year with my family and children and not have to go back to work for a couple of months. I have heard of a few stories that just makes me feel more comfortable being here with the family, After/During the elections we will see if it gets better or worst. Maybe we will all get some hazardous duty pay.eep:


----------

